# Help with a BBQ slogan



## Tcoward (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking for a catchy BBQ slogan for my new team....Pig's Eye BBQ.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 14, 2011)

Cute!  How about Flying Pigs?


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 14, 2011)

Here PIGGY PIGGY!

Oink ya gonna Q that?

Bacon people happy

LOSE!.....In a PIGS EYE!


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 14, 2011)

I like that Bacon People Happy, 4me.  Clever.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 15, 2011)

what's your "eye" q? pigs eye bbq.

all in favor of great bbq, say "eye" - pigs eye bbq.

eat with your eyes, pigs eye bbq.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 15, 2011)

Get crackling with pigs eye BBQ.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 15, 2011)

BBQ for any eye-Q!

(thanks buckytom...)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 15, 2011)

The eye's have it and so should you, Pigs eye BBG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooooh, Aunt Bea!  That even rhymes!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 15, 2011)

Tail to snout...That's what we're about!

That's what we're HOCKing about

PORK!.....pull it till you go blind!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 15, 2011)

Now some of those were good, 4me.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 15, 2011)

How do you pull your pork?

Got Pig?


----------



## niquejim (Sep 15, 2011)

"We've got the eye, you get the Q".....


----------



## barbieq (Sep 15, 2011)

"Low 'n Slow's the Only Way to Go"

"We've Got Our Eye on "Q"


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 15, 2011)

1.You've  looked at the rest.  You're eye'n the best.  Pig's Eye BBQ

2.You know you smell it.  You know you taste it.  You know you see it.  It's the best.  Pig's Eye BBQ

3. Best 'Q I've ever laid eyes on.  Pig's Eye BBQ

4. Look our way and you'll look no further. Pig's Eye BBQ

5. When it's good, you know it.  When it's great, it's Pig's Eye BBQ

6. When you don't care that your in pork up to your eyes, you know your eatin' the best.  Pig's Eye BBQ

7. I'd crawl through barbed wire to get some Pig's Eye BBQ.

If none of these strikes your fancy, maybe one of them will spark an idea that will work for you.  Good luck in your search for the perfect slogan.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 15, 2011)

Chuck Norris approved


----------



## pacanis (Sep 15, 2011)

Pig's Eye BBQ.
Not for Mall Ninjas.


----------

